# Smok M50 (65watts upgrade)



## RoRy13 (6/2/15)

Hi

Please advise if anyone has stock, or when new stock is expected to arrive.

Thanks


----------



## KieranD (6/2/15)

@RoRy13 I have stock that shipped yesterday  Will be in next week


----------



## RoRy13 (6/2/15)

KieranD said:


> @RoRy13 I have stock that shipped yesterday  Will be in next week


 
PM sent, thanks


----------

